# Ice House Weight



## bjertness07 (Jan 4, 2005)

I recently bought an older ice house. I weighed it on the local elevator's scale and it weighed in at 2100 lbs. I have since ripped stuff out, but I know once I get all my gear and misc stuff in there, it will be about the same weight. Ideally, the best way to get it out onto the ice is with a pickup. My question is this: How much ice does it really take to support an ice house that size and a pickup? My dad and I usually don't go with anything much less than 18 inches, just to be safe...but do we need quite a bit more for the house also? How much do your houses weigh? I can always take a four-wheeler with if needed. Thanks.


----------



## Deitz1 (Dec 27, 2006)

Is your ice house a pull behind? We have 16 foot pull behind that drops down to the ice. It weighs about 2400 pounds. As soon as the ice is strong enough to drive on its probably safe to venture out. Considering at 2200 pounds the house weighs half as much as your pickup. 14-15 inches of good ice is more then enough. Just remember to drive slow and as soon as you get the house down there is nothing to worry about. when the house is down the weight is destributed over a much larger area of ice. Good luck and stay safe!


----------

